# Jodie Marsh



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Is now a "bodybuilder"...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1188329/Muscle-girl-Jodie-Marsh-pumps-iron-swaps-glamour-body-building.html


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ROIDS!!

haha


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good on her, saw that pic at the bottom "Pete: My Hell" **** off you money grabbing [email protected]


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

She looks much better


----------



## ibiza2001 (Mar 6, 2009)

Minger!!!!!!!


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

I read the above article and it brought forth a smile. I have no right what so ever to find flaw in what she is doing for we all have a free will however I have a right to share the truth in more ways than none this smells like an attempt to sell something else. When the lime light begins to fade find something else which will surely bring forth attention. I can 't knock her, if she is going to go for it then whatever go for it however there are a lot of other ladies who have been at it for quite some time and deserve far more praise than her. We have different taste but in my humble opinion there nothing drawing about this lady.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Id give her a dam good workout, plus she's loaded and probly a right dirty biatch


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nobody said:


> Id give her a dam good workout, plus she's loaded and probly a *right dirty biatch*


*Amen brother*


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

nobody said:


> Id give her a dam good workout, plus she's loaded and probly a right dirty biatch


haha me too! :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

And probably has more STI's than ford, go for it lads!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

This topic was started this morning???


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

MaKaVeLi said:


> And probably has more STI's than ford, go for it lads!


haha must remember that one!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

She looks ace tbh, fair play to her.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

She lives near me and see her about, think she is bit of a **** to be fair.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i would.... bisexual glamour model on your list? too right i would.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd chain her to my kitchen sink.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

i must admit she does look good. shes built her chest up really well haha.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i would give her one, two, three, four all night long


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I would boot her back doors in any day of the week.


----------



## rugbyrich (May 21, 2008)

it looks like a train could pass through them legs on the back shot!! mucky so and so


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol...right, because it's the 'law' on this forum that whenever anyone posts a pic of a fit chick, the girls all come on here and slag her off, I'll continue the tradition.......

Too skinny, no shape, no lats - looks a bit anorexic to me - looks a bit thick waisted. This is probably due to not really having been training very long, she needs to develop muscle all over....



That said, at least she's going off that 'skinny is best' thing and maybe some of the daft tarts who see her as inspiration will follow suit and stop starving themselves. Jodie Marsh is notoriously insecure and paranoid about her looks, hopefully she'll stick at it and not give up the minute anyone says anything negative about it.... :whistling:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Lol...right, because it's the 'law' on this forum that whenever anyone posts a pic of a fit chick, the girls all come on here and slag her off, I'll continue the tradition.......
> 
> Too skinny, no shape, no lats - looks a bit anorexic to me - looks a bit thick waisted. This is probably due to not really having been training very long, she needs to develop muscle all over....
> 
> ...


but would still rinse you in a competition MOUHAHA lol:ban:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> but would still rinse you in a competition MOUHAHA lol:ban:


Yeah....what's your point? :tongue:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

The firewall at work blocks the link for the pics of her, could someone paste them into this thread pleaaaaase, reps for those that do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

im a rep whore


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Said it before, she's got no hips ..... a woman has to have hips ...hips is hot!


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

she still look like a dog


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice back.

Credit to her for getting some publicity for working hard and improving herself, rather than shagging someone or going into rehab etc.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Lol...right, because it's the 'law' on this forum that whenever anyone posts a pic of a fit chick, the girls all come on here and slag her off, I'll continue the tradition.......
> 
> *Too skinny, no shape, no lats - looks a bit anorexic to me - looks a bit thick waisted. This is probably due to not really having been training very long, she needs to develop muscle all over....*


i'm loling hard at this............ :lol:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

heard a rumour on another forum she is doing ukbff welsh


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

hmmm id have to put a bag over her head first. :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

ibiza2001 said:


> Minger!!!!!!!


x 2....just nothing appealing about her at all...


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i always had a thing for the marsh. Her voice is dirty and you just know she would be up for anything. She looks good, gotta go easy on the tatts tho, she has plenty now. I cant see her having 100 tho? thats a little bit of a misprint methinks.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

trout


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

shauno said:


> heard a rumour on another forum she is doing ukbff welsh


Interesting....good thread recall too.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I think she looks miles better ...and better than me in half the time it's taken me to get where I am, so who am I to criticise ?

Any more recent pics though ? this was May wasn't it ?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

james_dlboxing said:


> hmmm id have to put a bag over her head first. :lol:





bassmonster said:


> x 2....just nothing appealing about her at all...


  .....here we go again..... :yawn:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

id insert my lamb cannon into her naan bread


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

weeman said:


> .....here we go again..... :yawn:


I certainly couldn't afford to be so fussy. Whats the matter with those guys?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Real Jester said:


> I certainly couldn't afford to be so fussy. Whats the matter with those guys?


i think its probably because jamse_dlboxing is jealous she has more muscle than him and bassmonster is jealous she is in better shape than him,it threatens their 'manbilities' so therefor they do the playground thing which is to slate her


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Deffo would


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I would allow her to poo in front of me.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

weeman said:


> i think its probably because jamse_dlboxing is jealous she has more muscle than him and bassmonster is jealous she is in better shape than him,it threatens their 'manbilities' so therefor they do the playground thing which is to slate her


each to their own mate...slating someone is insulting them..i didn't slate her at all, just dont find her appealling...and yeah, i'm so jelous of her plastic bags... :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bassmonster said:


> each to their own mate...slating someone is insulting them..i didn't slate her at all, just dont find her appealling...and yeah, i'm so jelous of her plastic bags... :tongue:


lol i said she was leaner than you mate not that her tits were bigger:lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol i said she was leaner than you mate not that her tits were bigger:lol:


give me some of what you are having dude...you're on a roll:thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Willie said:


> Interesting....good thread recall too.


 :thumbup1:

i may be wrong but i think the welsh is this weekend


----------



## lightymouse83 (Sep 9, 2009)

No word of a lie she was in costcos where I work today. Fantastic body but monster face. Still would tho.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Who cares if she is not appelaing. She has a better body than half the woman dragging themselves around the street... would I... fvck yeah.. more than once if I could.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hell, why not.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

if you say no your gay


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

Tom1990 said:


> if you say no your gay


every holes a goal :laugh:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

shes a minger and makes me wanna puke...


----------

